# 8dio Adagietto



## SyMTiK (Dec 8, 2013)

saw the demo uploaded just yesterday and didnt see anyone post about it yet. i think it sounds incredible, i really like the dynamic bowings, they sound very natural. has a very wholesome, full sound to it i think 

what do you guys think? and at only $350, its almost pretty affordable! :D 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3nXn1PcLtwg


----------



## james7275 (Dec 8, 2013)

I have my eye on this, but I also have my eye on Spitfires Mural strings and Berlin Strings as well. 

The good news is it will be at $349 until Feb 1st, so there will be plenty of time to make a decision.


----------



## quantum7 (Dec 8, 2013)

Dang....just TOOOO many great string libs to choose from. :(


----------



## SyMTiK (Dec 8, 2013)

james7275 @ Sun Dec 08 said:


> I have my eye on this, but I also have my eye on Spitfires Mural strings and Berlin Strings as well.
> 
> The good news is it will be at $349 until Feb 1st, so there will be plenty of time to make a decision.


the only complaint i have of yet is that i havent seen an ability to pan the individual sections. this could make it a hassle to use in orchestra mockups seeing that its an entire string ensemble, no section libraries. however, this can easily be avoided by opening multiple instances, and writing violin 1,2, viola, cello, bass parts in their own separate channels. sounds beautiful though!


----------



## SyMTiK (Dec 8, 2013)

quantum7 @ Sun Dec 08 said:


> Dang....just TOOOO many great string libs to choose from. :(



i know right? and so many new ones coming at once too! if only i had money to buy them all :(


----------



## quantum7 (Dec 8, 2013)

SyMTiK @ Sun Dec 08 said:


> the only complaint i have of yet is that i havent seen an ability to pan the individual sections. this could make it a hassle to use in orchestra mockups seeing that its an entire string ensemble, no section libraries. however, this can easily be avoided by opening multiple instances, and writing violin 1,2, viola, cello, bass parts in their own separate channels. sounds beautiful though!



Hmmm....good point on the pans. Also, I didn't initially realize that Adagietto used the same Adagio string samples that I already own, so I'll probably pass on this one.


----------



## Ed (Dec 8, 2013)

I hope its going to be affordable for those with all 4 volumes already.

I wonder how they did they dynamic bowings, because I had trouble finding the ones in all volumes that match.

I think this should probably be a library that everyone should consider, even if they have other libs. The shorts are awesome especially the cellos and basses.


----------



## benmrx (Dec 8, 2013)

+1 on panning. *IMO* this is going to be a _killer_ library for _blending_ if you're going for a hybrid/epic cue....., which might rely heavily on the short articulations. I do wonder if the dyn bowings have been slightly 'Pro Tool'd' so they all match up nice and neat for this release. Not that that's a bad thing, just curious really.

[rant.. I so wish this had seperate patches for violins, viola, cello, etc. It would have made this a total no-brainer purchase (for me). Also, if these are really split up into individual patches (Dyn Bow, Sordino Dyn Bow, Spiccato, etc.) AND you want to pan the sections you're looking at quite a few tracks already. Vio I-Dyn Bow, Vio I-Sordino Dyn Bow, Vio I-Spiccato, Vio I-Legato, etc.... multiplied by each section. The above scenario is 20 tracks already if you're doing Violins I+II, Viola, Cello, and Bass.]

I'm looking forward to the legato walk-thru, and wondering what's different about these Adagietto patches vs. the multi's that were included in the Violins 1.1 update, which _DID_ allow you to switch between various legato transitions (I.E., Village - Slur) based on velocity. With the violins this _did_ require a 'multi' in Kontakt, so maybe with Adagietto it will all be in a single patch?

Lots of speculation......,_ hopefully seen in a friendly 'conversational' manner and not as baiting_ o-[][]-o


----------



## SyMTiK (Dec 9, 2013)

Ed @ Sun Dec 08 said:


> I hope its going to be affordable for those with all 4 volumes already.



i hear on their website that they will offer a discount to owners of the adagio libraries


----------



## SyMTiK (Dec 9, 2013)

benmrx @ Sun Dec 08 said:


> +1 on panning. *IMO* this is going to be a _killer_ library for _blending_ if you're going for a hybrid/epic cue....., which might rely heavily on the short articulations. I do wonder if the dyn bowings have been slightly 'Pro Tool'd' so they all match up nice and neat for this release. Not that that's a bad thing, just curious really.
> 
> [rant.. I so wish this had seperate patches for violins, viola, cello, etc. It would have made this a total no-brainer purchase (for me). Also, if these are really split up into individual patches (Dyn Bow, Sordino Dyn Bow, Spiccato, etc.) AND you want to pan the sections you're looking at quite a few tracks already. Vio I-Dyn Bow, Vio I-Sordino Dyn Bow, Vio I-Spiccato, Vio I-Legato, etc.... multiplied by each section. The above scenario is 20 tracks already if you're doing Violins I+II, Viola, Cello, and Bass.]
> 
> ...


Well, i suspect the reason why it doesnt have individual sections is because then it would be almost along the lines of a complete collection of the adagio libraries. If they made it have sections, it would probably end up costing a lot more money. Also, making it all in one ensembles is beneficial to people like me who dont have powerful computers that can handle having individual sections for everything. Still, i think they coułd do what albion does and have high strings (vlns 1+2) and low strings (violas, celli, basses) grouped together.


----------



## handz (Dec 9, 2013)

am I the only one to who this not sounds good?!

I love Adagio series but this ensemble sustains soudns like some synth pads. huge phasing and strange hiss to me.


----------



## SyMTiK (Dec 9, 2013)

handz @ Mon Dec 09 said:


> am I the only one to who this not sounds good?!
> 
> I love Adagio series but this ensemble sustains soudns like some synth pads. huge phasing and strange hiss to me.


I dont really think it sounds like a synth pad, but i feel like the dynamic bowing was perhaps too perfectly alligned, giving it the effect of an envelope on a synth pad. If maybe they misalligned the swells just a tiny bit, it would sound more realistic. I dont really find the sound bad though, i think it has a nice wholesome tone.


----------



## jamwerks (Dec 9, 2013)

handz @ Mon Dec 09 said:


> am I the only one to who this not sounds good?!
> 
> I love Adagio series but this ensemble sustains soudns like some synth pads. huge phasing and strange hiss to me.



I think we could exclude phasing since there's no crossfading going on (those are recorded swells). As for the hiss, remember those are the close mic's, and you're hearing the bow more than you will with the distant mic's.


----------



## Ed (Dec 9, 2013)

handz @ Mon Dec 09 said:


> am I the only one to who this not sounds good?!
> 
> I love Adagio series but this ensemble sustains soudns like some synth pads. huge phasing and strange hiss to me.



Definitely not hearing what you are hearing.


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 9, 2013)

handz @ Mon Dec 09 said:


> am I the only one to who this not sounds good?!
> 
> I love Adagio series but this ensemble sustains soudns like some synth pads. huge phasing and strange hiss to me.



I think I know what you mean. It is not the "sound" (I like it very much), but maybe the fact that all strings (string players) start 100% exactly at the same time e.t.c. .., so it sounds less human played.... ?


----------



## handz (Dec 9, 2013)

To me it sounds like a pad, of course people who are fine with current OST standards (Zimmer etc) wont find this bad as this is sadly how most of current music soudns like - artifical and overprocessed as hell, but to me, it not sounds like a live string ensemble is playing. 


Again - I love adagio violins and cellos, definitely not hearing problem there, but here I do.


----------



## organix (Dec 9, 2013)

germancomponist @ 9th December said:


> I think I know what you mean. It is not the "sound" (I like it very much), but maybe the fact that all strings (string players) start 100% exactly at the same time e.t.c. .., so it sounds less human played.... ?



I think you're wrong. They alll don't really start exactly the same time on each note.

As they were recorded, all the players of each section dind't play with exact start times. If you sample 12 violins at once you will have 12 slightly different start times. 

Not every note of Adagietto will always play the full string ensemble. Lower notes play basses and cello, higher notes only violins.

If you play a wide chord on keyboard you don't hit every note with exact the same time. 

This all means in fact, that all players don't start 100% exactly the same time.

I'm not sure about the phasing issues. Maybe they are from compressing or the fact that there are crossfades between each section to achieve a soft transition.

-Markus


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 9, 2013)

organix @ Mon Dec 09 said:


> Not every note of Adagietto will always play the full string ensemble. Lower notes play basses and cello, higher notes only violins.
> 
> If you play a wide chord on keyboard you don't hit every note with exact the same time.
> 
> This all means in fact, that all players don't start 100% exactly the same time.


This is not what I was talking about. Those patches are programmed e.t.c. .... .

I did an own "large string section" patch some years ago with the EWQLSO Platinum library. I can post a demo to show you what I meant.... .


----------



## williemyers (Dec 9, 2013)

handz @ Mon Dec 09 said:


> am I the only one to who this not sounds good?!


uhhh, yes.....

you are.... :wink:


----------



## handz (Dec 9, 2013)

williemyers @ Mon Dec 09 said:


> handz @ Mon Dec 09 said:
> 
> 
> > am I the only one to who this not sounds good?!
> ...



And that is what scares me about this forum more and more


----------



## eric aron (Dec 14, 2013)

i hear also phasing issues, random pannings in the sound, and a lot pumpings in the transitions. and i don't believe so much the usability of these dynamic bowings.. very restrictive for the writting. and also, if there is no velocity layer control in the big string ensembles patches, all this will sound like an organ pad, with no nuance between the contrapuntal lines ( I write a lot in realtime, playing polyphonically)

it smells like a repackaged product. they just refreshed the old materials.. a brand new library would have been more welcome, especially after all these huge V8P recordings and thus new materials


----------



## korgscrew (Dec 14, 2013)

The Demos sound great. Making me want to buy the Adagio collection. Love the sound of the dynamic bowings. Waiting on Berlin strings to see how that pans out.


----------



## fish_hoof (Dec 14, 2013)

eric aron @ 14th December 2013 said:


> it smells like a repackaged product. they just refreshed the old materials.. a brand new library would have been more welcome, especially after all these huge V8P recordings and thus new materials



This is what I was wondering. Is this just the ensemble patches in the adagio lineup, stripped down to basic articulations or is this new material? If it's not new material, one would think owners of all the adagio sections would get this for free, otherwise why would you want to buy this when you already have the full ensemble sections.

Don't get me wrong, I have all but the cellos and love them, but I would just like some more info if this is newly recorded material or not.


----------



## Mike Marino (Dec 14, 2013)

The re-packaging vs. new material answers are located in another 8dio post. My understanding is that this library uses the updated/newly-cleaned up samples from Adagio, but it's packaged as full ensemble patches in various articulations. It was also announced that current Adagio owners would be getting a "loyalty" deal of some sort on this library. I haven't received any emails confirming what that deal might be but it's supposedly a significant discount.

- Mike


----------



## AC986 (Dec 14, 2013)

handz @ Mon Dec 09 said:


> am I the only one to who this not sounds good?!
> 
> I love Adagio series but this ensemble sustains soudns like some synth pads. huge phasing and strange hiss to me.



They don't sound like a real orchestra playing if that's what you mean. They are like synth pads but they can be quite useful dependent on the style of your writing. I don't have the hiss. They would not be useful to me but others will love them.


----------



## korgscrew (Dec 14, 2013)

adriancook @ Sun Dec 15 said:


> handz @ Mon Dec 09 said:
> 
> 
> > am I the only one to who this not sounds good?!
> ...



This will be because of the over lapping sections. Also, playing a two handed chord will have lots and lots of strings playing. Depending on where you play, maybe 15 cellos? o/~ 

I would like to see see Adagietto with separate sections. Looking at the specs of the full adagio bundle there are tons of different types of dynamic bowing and legato types. 

Having a small selection of the different dynamics bows, loures etc and spilling them into the sections would make me buy this library. Im trying to step away from ensembles as I'm finding writing for sections sounds much better. Marketed as Adagio Lite would be great 8)


----------



## Sid Francis (Dec 14, 2013)

Exactly my thoughts...


----------



## Folmann (Dec 14, 2013)

Gentlemen,

Thank you for the great suggestions. Colin and I have been discussing this for a while - and you guys sorta nailed it for us, so thank you!

So here is how we are planning it:

1. Adagietto is first and foremost designed as an ensemble library. Adagietto does NOT contain new content, but is a reprogrammed and sample polished version of the best parts of our Adagio Series Ensembles. Existing owners of Adagio and Adagio Bundle owners will get a unique sidegrade offer for this.

2. Adagietto contains full ensemble patches (violins, violas, cellos and basses) for all the core articulations needed. We added some extra's like sordino sustains, dynamic bowings - cause we just love those.

3. Adagietto will ALSO contain separated string sections, so you can do more individual based type of orchestration for the individual sections. So lets say you only want the cello part or violas part of any given articulation - its all there.

In essence Adagietto offers the fast/furious type of ensemble patches, so you can just get rolling - and for the more delicate orchestrations you can use the individual sections.

Thank you once again for the valid feedback. Keep it coming.

Best - Troels & Colin


----------



## Greg (Dec 14, 2013)

Really curious to how much it will cost for people that own parts of, or all of Adagio. Sounds really great though!


----------



## korgscrew (Dec 14, 2013)

Folmann @ Sun Dec 15 said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Troels, does this mean that soon there will be individual parts added to Adagietto as an update?

If so, I'm in!

Ive been listening to the score of Sherlock (BBC, not Hans) and flicked to the Adagietto demos, and they were seamless. At first I thought that the Sherlock album was still running!


----------



## Dr.Quest (Dec 14, 2013)

@Hanz -- I am wondering if you think the Soundcloud demos have the same problem as the YouTube walkthrough. The Soundcloud demos sound very good to me whereas I can almost hear what you mean in the video. But he is playing it pad like so that may be some of the issues.


----------



## Folmann (Dec 14, 2013)

Good questions.

So there will be three different types of prices on Adagietto:

1. Introduction Price at $349 (goes $399) for individuals who do not own Adagietto.

2. A unique discount (price TBA) for owners of individual Adagio volumes.

3. A highly affordable discount (price TBA) for owners of all Adagio volumes.

In regards to the individual sections and ability to isolate them - this will all be in the release of Adagietto. We will do videos in days to come demonstrating this, so you can fully evaluate the library before you make your purchasing decision. 

I personally love the concept being able to have the full ensembles for fast/immediate writing and also have the individual parts for more delicate pieces - and seems like you guys do too!

Best - T


----------



## Folmann (Dec 14, 2013)

New Adagietto demo by the gifted Ivan Torrent. 

[flash width=500 height=200 loop=false]https://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https%3A//api.soundcloud.com/playlists/16670031[/flash]


----------



## eric aron (Dec 14, 2013)

Folmann @ Sat Dec 14 said:


> New Adagietto demo by the gifted Ivan Torrent.
> 
> [flash width=500 height=200 loop=false]https://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https%3A//api.soundcloud.com/playlists/16670031[/flash]




where are the strings in this sound pool?

please naked demos, or at least a good orchestral string quartet


----------



## Dr.Quest (Dec 14, 2013)

eric aron @ Sat Dec 14 said:


> Folmann @ Sat Dec 14 said:
> 
> 
> > New Adagietto demo by the gifted Ivan Torrent.
> ...



Seriously? You can't hear the strings in this? Did you even listen to the whole thing?
:shock: 
J


----------



## Casiquire (Dec 14, 2013)

korgscrew @ Sat 14 Dec said:


> Marketed as Adagio Lite would be great 8)



It's called Adagietto..."Little adagio." Idk it made sense to me! But it seems like Adagietto isn't including any of the solo instruments or divisi instruments so it really is a very small selection of the Adagio series, I guess for people who don't want to spend 1500 on the whole thing.


----------



## SyMTiK (Dec 15, 2013)

Folmann @ Sat Dec 14 said:


> New Adagietto demo by the gifted Ivan Torrent.
> 
> [flash width=500 height=200 loop=false]https://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https%3A//api.soundcloud.com/playlists/16670031[/flash]



INCREDIBLE demos, thank you for sharing them! i hope he didnt pirate them with a name like Ivan _Torrent_ /\~O hahaha just joking 

I really like the collection of demos, they all have different emotions and styles so it really shows how they can apply to different styles of music (which they do very well). 

definitely going on my shopping list! (now i just need money  haha)


----------



## SyMTiK (Dec 15, 2013)

Casiquire @ Sun Dec 15 said:


> I guess for people who don't want to spend 1500 on the whole thing.



or people who simply cant afford a $1500 library (like me for example  )


----------



## eric aron (Dec 15, 2013)

Dr.Quest @ Sat Dec 14 said:


> eric aron @ Sat Dec 14 said:
> 
> 
> > Folmann @ Sat Dec 14 said:
> ...



:D yes, i was talking about the last demo "The Axis of Love" . If you can objectively and clearly hear there the string sound, in a demo aimed to sell a string only library, focusing on the "emotive expressivo" quality, okay. I am asking for more, i am asking for expressive strings contexts with a beautiful emotive writting, as 8dio claims it to be. so a quartet is ideal. no hide behind, just the strings on your face. and so when i hear a washed-in-reverb tutti orchestral demo with the product to sell in background, i have reasons to be unsatisfied. and by the way i complimented the beautiful demo from Ran Duan, which is more revealing about the library sound.


----------



## Folmann (Dec 15, 2013)

A "quartet" refers to four performers and Adagietto is a full ensemble library. We will have exposed demos and videos of the individual string sections.


----------



## eric aron (Dec 15, 2013)

Folmann @ Sun Dec 15 said:


> A "quartet" refers to four performers and Adagietto is a full ensemble library. We will have exposed demos and videos of the individual string sections.



sorry for my bad english, i meant the four (five if 2nd vlns) sections strings playing together without any other orchestral family instrument


----------



## Stiltzkin (Dec 15, 2013)

eric aron @ Sun Dec 15 said:


> Folmann @ Sun Dec 15 said:
> 
> 
> > A "quartet" refers to four performers and Adagietto is a full ensemble library. We will have exposed demos and videos of the individual string sections.
> ...



I believe you mean a string ensemble (sometimes string orchestra) then, if this helps


----------



## eric aron (Dec 15, 2013)

yes !!! a string ensemble , a string orchestra, far better like this, thanks for the help :D


----------



## gsilbers (Jun 20, 2017)

so its 2017 and this library has been discounted to $120 and with the coupon its $72.
I have already several string libraries so don't know if I should get it.


----------



## MillsMixx (Jun 20, 2017)

gsilbers said:


> so its 2017 and this library has been discounted to $120 and with the coupon its $72.
> I have already several string libraries so don't know if I should get it.



The tone of the Sordino Sustain is to die for.


----------



## Polkasound (Jun 20, 2017)

Beautiful sound overall, but you may find it unusable "out of the box" due to some tuning and noise issues. Someday I'll go through my copy of Adagietto in edit mode and try to fix those problems, but I really wish I didn't have to do that. In my opinion, Adagietto is not worth the $120 I paid for it, and I wish I had that money back, but keep in mind string libraries are not my area of expertise.


----------



## Zhao Shen (Jun 20, 2017)

Polkasound said:


> Beautiful sound overall, but you may find it unusable "out of the box" due to some tuning and noise issues. Someday I'll go through my copy of Adagietto in edit mode and try to fix those problems, but I really wish I didn't have to do that. In my opinion, Adagietto is not worth the $120 I paid for it, and I wish I had that money back, but keep in mind string libraries are not my area of expertise.



Pretty much agreed here. I was extremely intrigued by the walkthroughs and thought it would be a brilliant addition to my other strings since it has a pretty unique tone. I've never regretted a purchase more.


----------



## bigcat1969 (Jun 20, 2017)

Yup Polkasound and Zhao Shen know where of they speak, beautiful but flawed. They fixed much of it in Anthology, but not in the Adagio / Agitato series. Still find a melody and kick up an instrument section, find the right articulation and play it and it can be a beautiful experience... Anthology which I got for free helped redeem the purchase.


----------



## Ultraxenon (Jun 20, 2017)

I have used Adagietto for a few years and i really love the sound. I think it has warm tone that are also expressive and full, but now i have used Anthology for a few months and it sounds even better.


----------



## robgb (Jun 21, 2017)

Polkasound said:


> Beautiful sound overall, but you may find it unusable "out of the box" due to some tuning and noise issues. Someday I'll go through my copy of Adagietto in edit mode and try to fix those problems, but I really wish I didn't have to do that. In my opinion, Adagietto is not worth the $120 I paid for it, and I wish I had that money back, but keep in mind string libraries are not my area of expertise.


I have yet to find a library that is perfect out of the box. It always requires some tweaking. Adagietto took a bit of "behind the scenes" tweaking, yes, to fix the issues you mentioned, but it's well worth the time and effort (a couple hours work). $119 for this library is a STEAL considering the cost of most string libraries of this caliber. It's one of the best purchases I've made. I paid three times that for Cinematic Strings 2 and regret it.


----------



## robgb (Jun 21, 2017)

gsilbers said:


> so its 2017 and this library has been discounted to $120 and with the coupon its $72.
> I have already several string libraries so don't know if I should get it.


I'm not sure the coupon will work for this library. But it's WELL wroth the current price.


----------



## Polkasound (Jun 21, 2017)

robgb said:


> $119 for this library is a STEAL considering the cost of most string libraries of this caliber.



I will have to defer to your expertise on this, since I am not a string library aficionado. I think Adagietto sounds great, and I was sold on the demo songs, but after discovering all of the fixing it requires, I simply wish I had the $120 back to spend on something else.



robgb said:


> I have yet to find a library that is perfect out of the box.



I've had to fix one or two minor things in a two or three libraries before, but most libraries I've purchased are perfectly usable to my ears. When I started playing Adagietto, however, it was obvious the product was needlessly rushed out the door. Besides the noises and out-of-tune strings, the attack of the sustained violin ensemble doesn't match the other ensembles. And to think the original price for Adagietto was $399. Some people might find it's caliber worth $399, but for me, personally, it's worth $120 as a fully functioning library, and maybe $60 as is.


----------



## airflamesred (Jun 21, 2017)

Polkasound said:


> I think Adagietto sounds great, and I was sold on the demo songs, but after discovering all of the fixing it requires.


Would you mind sharing exactly what you had to fix.


----------



## Polkasound (Jun 21, 2017)

I haven't fixed anything in Adagietto yet, but when I do get everything fixed, if it is not a violation of the 8DIO EULA, I'll be happy to share my edited NKI files.


----------



## moosethree (Jun 21, 2017)

Polkasound said:


> I haven't fixed anything in Adagietto yet, but when I do get everything fixed, if it is not a violation of the 8DIO EULA, I'll be happy to share my edited NKI files.


I want to be in on that!


----------



## robgb (Jun 22, 2017)

The things that needed to be fixed were relatively minor. I noticed a couple of slightly off-tune notes in some of the legato patches. I simply went in, found the offending notes and changed their pitch slightly.

There were also a couple of glitchy noises that could be attributed to player gaffs. That's great for realism, but when it's repeated over and over on the same note it becomes obvious and annoying. So in that case I went in and removed the sample and stretched the adjoining sample to cover for it. Worked like a charm.

These things can be done very easily in Kontakt. I do it on almost every library I have. And, yes, it would be nice if the developer fixed these things before they released the product, but it would also be nice if they charged a lot less, too. Neither is likely to happen. So you have to learn to be proactive.


----------



## Quasar (Jun 22, 2017)

gsilbers said:


> so its 2017 and this library has been discounted to $120 and with the coupon its $72.
> I have already several string libraries so don't know if I should get it.



8Dio specifically states (somewhere, I remember seeing it) that the so-called 70%-off older string libraries are not included in the current 40% sale. So I believe it will still cost $119. I agree that it is well worth it, and that the imperfections and glitches can be either lived with or modified. (I'm not much of an under the hood library tweaker, but it's simple, even for me, to adjust the pitch of a note.) The overall tone of the library is beautiful.


----------



## MillsMixx (Jun 22, 2017)

Quasar said:


> 8Dio specifically states (somewhere, I remember seeing it) that the so-called 70%-off older string libraries are not included in the current 40% sale. So I believe it will still cost $119. I agree that it is well worth it, and that the imperfections and glitches can be either lived with or modified. (I'm not much of an under the hood library tweaker, but it's simple, even for me, to adjust the pitch of a note.) The overall tone of the library is beautiful.



Correct. The strings are not further on sale as they're already 70% off. Still a great deal and Bundles are on sale which is good.


----------



## airflamesred (Jun 22, 2017)

Great tone, great value for money.


Zhao Shen said:


> I've never regretted a purchase more.


My most enjoyable purchase.
The one to avoid, if you are on the look out for a bargain, in the never ending sale at 8dio, is the 'Hyper legato'. How on earth that one got past quality control I shall never know. Now, that is a library that needs serious fixing.


----------



## MillsMixx (Jun 22, 2017)

airflamesred said:


> Great tone, great value for money.
> 
> My most enjoyable purchase.
> The one to avoid, if you are on the look out for a bargain, in the never ending sale at 8dio, is the 'Hyper legato'. How on earth that one got past quality control I shall never know. Now, that is a library that needs serious fixing.



Hyper legato OMG nothing could be closer to the truth  Don't even get me started with that one. The Ostinato builder part of it is completely useless. What good is an ostinato if it doesn't loop or continue right? Have you ever tried playing it or even laying down midi by hand with out a glitch when comes back around? ...good luck with that lol! even thou Troels makes it look easy in the demo. Plus they're not giving you all the parts to the library as the walk though clearly has a release button but the download doesn't when you get it. OK sorry for the mini rant I'm done haha. Back to the original topic as I'm trying to move on and accept my losses. Maybe it's a sign to curb my spending 
For what it's worth I really love Adagietto. The sordino is the best one out there to my ears anyway...or maybe it's just cuz 8dio told me that.


----------



## gsilbers (Jun 23, 2017)

Quasar said:


> 8Dio specifically states (somewhere, I remember seeing it) that the so-called 70%-off older string libraries are not included in the current 40% sale. So I believe it will still cost $119. I agree that it is well worth it, and that the imperfections and glitches can be either lived with or modified. (I'm not much of an under the hood library tweaker, but it's simple, even for me, to adjust the pitch of a note.) The overall tone of the library is beautiful.



could be. i applied recent coupen and gave me the 30% on the $119 price. but i didnt end up chacking out. 

I have so much stuff that now my purchases are more limited to drive space than price


----------



## MillsMixx (Jun 23, 2017)

gsilbers said:


> could be. i applied recent coupen and gave me the 30% on the $119 price. but i didnt end up chacking out.
> 
> I have so much stuff that now my purchases are more limited to drive space than price



Wow! If you have a 30% coupon that works at checkout ON TOP of the discount that that brings the library down to the 80 dollar range. Sweet! Even if I had a full hard drive I'd check out, download, and bank that bad boy until I bought an extra drive :--) That's just me. The library is definitely worth that price! I remember the day people paid 400.00 for it.


----------



## arznable (Jun 28, 2018)

Year 2018 now and the Adagietto is on sale for $48 until July 1st. Looks like a great buy, regardless some pitch tuning and noise fixing in Kontakt are needed for the library.


----------

